# Merry Christmas and Happy New Year



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

I wish everyone a MERRY CHRISTMAS and a HAPPY NEW YEAR. To each of you who are ill may you fully recover. I hope that all will be safe during the coming weeks and may all of you prosper in 2012.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks Art! Back at you my friend.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks much Art, and the same to you! Hope one of these days we will meet up!


----------

